# Airport bloqué sur ": analyse" sous Leopard



## endymion (24 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour.

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe, mais depuis quelque temps, dans mon menu Airport, j'ai sans arrêt:

"Airport : analyse" et la roue qui tourne...

Ça ne se bloque jamais sur "activé", ça tourne, ça tourne... alors que j'ai 4 barres de réception.

Ce problème semble clairement être lié à Leopard car il n'est apparu que sur mon iMac 24" et sur mon MacBook Pro tous les deux en 10.5.4 alors que les autres ordis de la maison (iMac G4 et iBook G4) qui sont restés sous Tiger affichent bien un "activé" normal.

Mon réseau: une Extreme (g) sur Livebox (routeur désactivé) en borne principale (WDS activé), une autre Extreme (g) et une Express (g + airtunes) en bornes distantes (WDS). Pas de sécurité, ni WEP, ni WPA (je suis seul à la campagne). 

Depuis plus d'un an, tout marchait impeccablement, et depuis quelques jours, ça cafouille. J'ai même des pertes de connexion de l'Express distante qui apparaît et disparaît du réseau. 

Sur iStumbler je vois un signal de la borne principale faible: même en plaçant le MacBook Pro à moins de 10 cm je plafonne à 80%! Dans mon bureau je suis descendu à moins de 50% alors qu'avant j'étais plutôt dans les 70%. J'ai essayé de changer de canal, de modifier le taux de multidiffusion, d'activer la robustesse d'interférence, ça ne change rien.

Est-ce que ça viendrait entièrement de Leopard? Si quelqu'un a une piste, merci d'avance


----------



## schwebb (25 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Pas vraiment une piste, disons une pistouille: changer le canal de la Livebox donne parfois des résultats surprenants. Exemple: ma mère avait une connexion désastreuse, avec coupures, déconnexion, ralentissements, bref un cauchemar; je lui ai changé le canal: tout fonctionne nickel.


----------



## endymion (25 Juillet 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pas vraiment une piste, disons une pistouille: changer le canal de la Livebox donne parfois des résultats surprenants. Exemple: ma mère avait une connexion désastreuse, avec coupures, déconnexion, ralentissements, bref un cauchemar; je lui ai changé le canal: tout fonctionne nickel.



Quel canal? Tu veux dire de 1 à 13? 
La Livebox ne sert que de modem (ses fonctions de routeur sont désactivées), elle est reliée par ethernet à la borne Extreme qui assure les fonctions de routeur wifi. 
De plus, ça marchait nickel depuis 2 ans avec cette config, sauf que tous mes ordis étaient sous Tiger. Maintenant, les trois ordis en 10.4 affichent normalement un Airport "activée", alors que les deux sous 10.5 affichent constamment "analyse" et la roue grise qui tourne...

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci de ta suggestion.


----------



## schwebb (25 Juillet 2008)

Oui, je parlais de ces canaux.
Mais si tu as désactivé le wifi, en effet cette solution ne te sera d'aucune utilité. Désolé.

Bizarre, cet affichage "analyse". Peut-être devrais-tu faire une mise à jour combo, téléchargeable sur le site Apple, ça arrange souvent les problèmes de ce genre.
Que dit l'utilitaire Airport? Il y a peut-être un problème de détection, dû à un problème de mise à jour ou de compatibilité avec ton matériel sans fil, puisque tout fonctionne sous Tiger.

Essaie sous une autre session, également, histoire de déblayer le terrain.


----------



## fanougym (25 Juillet 2008)

J'ai constaté le même phénomène chez moi ...
sauf que si je maintiens la fenêtre du wifi ouverte en laissant le curseur dessus, airport passe en "activé" au bout d'une 10aine de secondes.
La fenêtre se raffraichit à chaque fois, et ce comportement semble donc normal.
Peut-être une piste ?


----------



## endymion (26 Juillet 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> J'ai constaté le même phénomène chez moi ...
> sauf que si je maintiens la fenêtre du wifi ouverte en laissant le curseur dessus, airport passe en "activé" au bout d'une 10aine de secondes.
> La fenêtre se raffraichit à chaque fois, et ce comportement semble donc normal.
> Peut-être une piste ?



Exact. D'ailleurs ça passe à "activé" au lieu de "activée" avec un "e" sur Tiger... Étrange, bizarre, mais finalement peut-être normal? :mouais:


----------



## schwebb (26 Juillet 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> J'ai constaté le même phénomène chez moi ...
> sauf que si je maintiens la fenêtre du wifi ouverte en laissant le curseur dessus, airport passe en "activé" au bout d'une 10aine de secondes.
> La fenêtre se raffraichit à chaque fois, et ce comportement semble donc normal.
> Peut-être une piste ?



Pareil pour moi.
Mais endymion a l'air de dire que ça reste bloqué sur "analyse" en permanence.


----------



## endymion (26 Juillet 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Pareil pour moi.
> Mais endymion a l'air de dire que ça reste bloqué sur "analyse" en permanence.



Euh, mea culpa, en réalité, c'est bien ce que décrit fanougym, si je maintiens ouvert le menu déroulant, ça finit par passer sur activé. 

Cela dit, je viens de surfer pendant 2 heures sur des sites de galeries photos et les "thumbnails" ne s'affichent presque jamais tous, come s'il y avait des sortes de "micro-coupures" dans la connexion, de même j'ai des erreurs de requêtes de pages que je n'avais pas avant... 

Il me semble que quelque chose cloche. Peut-être que ça s'arrangera avec la prochaine mise à jour?


----------



## schwebb (26 Juillet 2008)

endymion a dit:


> Euh, mea culpa, en réalité, c'est bien ce que décrit fanougym, si je maintiens ouvert le menu déroulant, ça finit par passer sur activé.
> 
> Cela dit, je viens de surfer pendant 2 heures sur des sites de galeries photos et les "thumbnails" ne s'affichent presque jamais tous, come s'il y avait des sortes de "micro-coupures" dans la connexion, de même j'ai des erreurs de requêtes de pages que je n'avais pas avant...
> 
> Il me semble que quelque chose cloche. Peut-être que ça s'arrangera avec la prochaine mise à jour?



Tu devrais peut-être essayer les DNS d'OpenDns. Je m'en sers depuis quelques mois maintenant: ils fonctionnent à merveille, sans faiblesse. Jette un oeil ici.


----------



## Hérisson (26 Juillet 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Oui, je parlais de ces canaux.
> Mais si tu as désactivé le wifi, en effet cette solution ne te sera d'aucune utilité. Désolé.
> 
> Bizarre, cet affichage "analyse". Peut-être devrais-tu faire une mise à jour combo, téléchargeable sur le site Apple, ça arrange souvent les problèmes de ce genre.
> ...



Cette histoire de canal, est peut être la bonne piste, mais c'est aiport extreme qui te sert de routeur principal, c'est donc sur cette borne où tu devrais essayer de modifier le canal...
non ?


----------



## tchivko (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
je viens d'acquérir un macbook avec léopard dessus. J'ai le même problème que endymion et fanougym. Airport semble activé, mais lorsque je passe le curseur dessus, airport est en analyse et  finit par être activé. J'ai une LIvebox, qui a toujours bien marché. J'ai réussi il y a quelques semaines à connecter un macbook à cette livebox. Donc je ne vois pas le problème. C'est peut-être un problème de mise à jour mais je ne sais pas laquelle télécharger. SI vous pouviez m'aider, en parlant français si possible (routeur et canaux je comprends pas trop..). Merci d'avance.


----------



## fanougym (5 Août 2008)

tchivko a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai le même problème que endymion et fanougym.



Je n'ai jamais dis qu'il s'agissait d'un problème, au contraire tout ça me parrait on ne peut plus normal ...
Arrêtez de vous faire de la bile pour rien !


----------



## lodrunn (9 Août 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> J'ai constaté le même phénomène chez moi ...
> sauf que si je maintiens la fenêtre du wifi ouverte en laissant le curseur dessus, airport passe en "activé" au bout d'une 10aine de secondes.
> La fenêtre se raffraichit à chaque fois, et ce comportement semble donc normal.
> Peut-être une piste ?



Bonjour à tous,

Bé, ça ne traine pas avec ce nouvel Imac 24" 2.8ghz , vive les forums. En fait, j'ai ce superbe Mac depuis deux jours, et constaté ce même incident avec airport, exactement la même manipulation pour débloquer le wifi. Je suis avec un modem 3com qui fonctionne parfaitement bien sur un PC en XP. Que ce PC XP soit allumé ou pas , j'ai le même défaut de fonctionnement d'airport.

J'ai appelé la hotline, mais sans succès, de plus dans le secret des dieux, ils ne connaissent pas cet incident!!!!!! 

Est ce l'un d'entre vous a  tenté une réinstallation de Léopard?

J'ai réussi avec de la patience à télécharger une mise à jour de 10,5 Mo d'airport, et après l'install et un redémarrage du système, c'était pareil. :hein:.
Par contre j'ai vu également qu'il y avait une grosse mise à jour de 560 Mo du système d'exploitation!!!!!!!! 

Avez vous du nouveau?

D'avance merci.
Stéphane.


----------



## schwebb (9 Août 2008)

Salut,

Si tu lis le post n°5, tu constates que ce n'est finalement pas un problème, juste un intervalle normal avant que Airport affiche "activé".

Airport fonctionne ou pas? Si oui, plus besoin de s'en soucier. Et même s'il y avait un problème, une réinstallation n'est pas la solution, il y a beaucoup de choses à faire avant d'en venir à ce réflexe windozien!


----------



## lodrunn (9 Août 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Si tu lis le post n°5, tu constates que ce n'est finalement pas un problème, juste un intervalle normal avant que Airport affiche "activé".
> *Salut Schwebb
> ...



Stéphane


----------



## schwebb (9 Août 2008)

lodrunn a dit:


> Stéphane



Oui, donc s'il y a problème avec Airport, c'est autre chose. 

Des coupures, tu dis? 
As-tu essayé de changer le canal de ton routeur wifi? Comme je le dis plus haut dans le fil, changer le canal de la Livebox de ma mère a complètement rétabli sa connexion qui coupait en permanence.

Et ce malgré un PC sur le même réseau, qui lui n'avait aucun problème. :mouais:

À essayer à tout hasard, avant de tenter autre chose.


EDIT: oups, la citation n'a pas très bien fonctionné...


----------



## lodrunn (9 Août 2008)

Changement de canal effectué, j'ai mis 12 au lieu de 11 et pas d'amélioration.


----------



## schwebb (9 Août 2008)

En fait, l'écart doit être significatif, style 6 au lieu de 11, par exemple.


----------



## lodrunn (11 Août 2008)

Tentative avec le canal 6, c'est toujours la galère avec airport ! 
Du neuf chez ceux qui ont ce soucis?

A+


----------



## schwebb (12 Août 2008)

Bon, au moins on sait que ce n'est pas ça. C'est un progrès.


----------



## lodrunn (13 Août 2008)

Salut

Etant avec la version leopard 10.5.2, branché en filaire, j'ai effectué toutes les mises à jour qui se présentaient. Vu les commentaires au début de ce post,avec la version 10.5.4, j'en suis toujours au même point.
Wifi is very bad!!!!! 
Vive le filaire . 
Sais plus quoi faire!


----------



## Quentin84 (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un a resolu le probleme

j'ai une time capsule derriere une livebox, et une borne airtunes, en WDS

mon réseau se coupe a peuprés au bout d'une heure environ de surf, et le seul moyen pour que ça fonctionne c'est de debrancher l'airport extreme, puis de forcer mon MBP a se reconnaité au réseaux, je precise aussi que d'aprés l'AirPort je suis toujours connecté a fond,

j'ai aussi essayé de mettre l'airtunes en acces direct et non en réseau etendu, le resultat est le même...

si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider
merci


----------



## itsmi_21 (16 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir a tous! Je suis nouvel utilisateur mac et relativement charmé. Mise à part ces nombreuses micro coupures d'airport... Je suis sous leopard 10.5.5.chez free, en routeur activé, les configs sont bonnes, les pc sur le meme reseau marchent eux du tonnerre. Admettons que le mode analyse affiché ne soit pas un probleme comme il est ecrit plus haut, je crain que ces micro coupures soient propre à leopard...
C'est LA reponse qui nous est commune à tous! Alors sans vouloir etre pessimiste je pense qu'il vas falloir  attendre que les messieurs d'apple nous pondent une mise a jour.
Bien a vous


----------



## jlyaka (29 Septembre 2008)

Je suis arrivé ici parce que j'avais moi aussi des soucis de wifi avec mon Macbook pro en 10.5.5
J'ai bien tout lu, j'ai bien tout essayé mais rien a faire!!! 
Air port était toujours en analyse à l'ouverture de la fenêtre et tant qu'il est en analyse aucune connection.

J'ai tenté un truc tout bête en me disant : "c'est tout bête, ca ne peut pas être ça mais"
J'ai supprimé l'option d'affichage d'état de airport dans la barre des menu. 

Préférence système -> réseau

Ben pour moi c'est "bingo"!!

Fini les 15 secondes d'attente avant qu'il ne se passe quoi que ce soit!!

Je vous la souhaite aussi heureuse


----------



## fweed (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous ... j'inaugure mon inscription au forum par cette contribution qui je l'espère règlera le problème pour tous ceux qui comme moi ont expérimenté des lenteurs wifi de malades depuis la Paj 10.5.2 ... 

j'ai suivi les instructions de cette page:
http://gp.darkproductions.com/2008/03/fix-for-slow-wifi-80211-file-transfers.html

et en 2sec je suis passé d'un débit < 100<KB/s à >400Kb/s...

Je reprends la procédure ici:
" ... Based on some of the posts, it appears the problem is related to "silly window syndrome" which causes confusion with the normal packet acknowledgment process in TCP/IP. Due to this confusion (which may be caused by edge cases of transfer size and timing), both machines basically pause waiting for the other to say go. In the fast and furious world of TCP/IP, this shows itself as a dramtic slow down in large transfers, while it may not be so noticeable in smaller transfers.

But there is a fix (or at least a workaround). You can change your Mac's default ACK setting from 3 to 0 with the following Terminal command:


sysctl -w net.inet.tcp.delayed_ack=0

And you change it back to the default of 3 with:

sysctl -w net.inet.tcp.delayed_ack=3

Or you can simply check you existing setting with:

sysctl net.inet.tcp.delayed_ack

Note: You will likely need to preface any command changing these settings with "sudo" and enter your admin password to use your root account privileges.

Hopefully, Apple will roll out a more elegant and more permanent solution soon...."


----------



## lodrunn (30 Octobre 2008)

Salut

j'ai essayé de repasser en wifi, et, comme par miracle, cela fonctionne parfaitement bien.
Certainement résolu par les mises à jour.

Stéphane


----------



## moradb (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour c Pareil 
sauf qu'avant j'avais un MacBook G4 1,5 Ghz sans se probleme sous 10.5 (Leopard);

D'après vos témoignage je me demande si ça ne viens de proc INTEL.

J'espere une solution avant je croyais que la faute venais de mon MacBook ocase.

A bientôt


----------



## ZeRtYc 92 (13 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'ai exactement le même probleme comme fanyou et cà marche avec mon ancien mac 10.3.9 help svp !!!!


----------

